# Help needed from budgie expert



## markdowsen (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi there, about a year ago I was asked to look after a couple of cute budgies by a friend who was going thru a marriage break up. It turned out that she didn't want the budgies back so they are part of my family now. I don't know anything about them really, other than how cute they are even if one of them seems to bully the other. They're not tamed so I can't stroke them or anything like that. One of them has developed some kind of condition with her skin. All her outer feathers are intact but when she lifts her wings to itch (constantly!) I can see that her skin is exposed andrea doesn't look right. I brought some mite spray from the aviary shop and spray her per the directions on the bottle as well as the things inside the cage, but it's not appearing to help the problem. The other bird itches a lot too but doesn't have the same condition and her feathers under her wings are all there and the skin isn't exposed. Anyway I've taken a photo and am hoping to send it to someone who may know what problem it is, and what I need to do, whether going to the vet or just buying a product. Vets are expensive so I'm hoping I can avoid that. I will send a photo to anyone who replies to this and may be able to help. I just want my birds to be happy and healthy. Thank you in advance for your help, cheers Mark


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Mark :welcome:

It’s nice that you’re willing to keep the budgies, and inquire as to their best care. Unfortunately, there are still old products for pets on the market that shouldn’t be used. The sprays can be harmful; and in any case, since we don’t have a diagnosis as to why they’re itching, it’s best not to guess with this or that product. 

Birds don’t have feathers on every square centimeter of their bodies, so perhaps you’re seeing a normal bare area that they have under the wing area. A photo if you can, would help us confirm. 

I know you’re trying to save on the cost of vet care, but it’s something you’ll need to be willing to do at times if you’re going to keep animals. Birds need a special vet too. An avian vet will know how to diagnose and treat birds specifically. A regular small animal vet is for dogs and cats, and most have no clue when it comes to birds. 

Please take some time to read through our Stickies in each forum section. You’ll find lots of helpful information, and answers to many questions. While a few common conditions can be diagnosed by the lay person through pics, the majority of health conditions in birds need to be properly diagnosed by an avian vet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Mark and :welcome: to the forums!

Thank you for trying to help these little birds :hug: You've been given great advice by Julie above. Mite sprays don't work and can be harmful! Photos are definitely helpful so we can continue to advise you on the best course of action :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through the forums, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, please keep us posted on your little birds!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very glad you've taken the budgies in and made them a part of your heart and home.

Julie has given you excellent advice.
Pet stores are not the place to get advice with regard to budgies' health conditions. Mite sprays should not be used with budgies. 
If your budgies have mites, they need to be treated with ivermectin or Scatt spot-on treatment.

You can post pictures of your budgies directly in this thread.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## markdowsen (Jan 29, 2019)

*Photo attached of my budgies skin condition?*

Hello and thank you to the people who responded to my query on my budgies possible skin condition. I've attached a photo. Sorry not the best one but it's capturing the right time to take it without her getting nervous of my standing there doing it! The mite spray I used was on the pet shops recommendation. It's called Mite and Lice spray with insect growth regulator and the brand is Vetafarm. It contains permethrin, piperonyl butoxide and Methoprene. I've been to all the pets shops where I live in Tasmania, Australia and it's the only one available. Anyway I was having trouble replying directly to the people who answered my message and attaching the photo, hence my new post. Sorry. Ill likely take the birds to the vet but thought someone could look at the photo and advise me. Many thanks Mark


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Going by your photo, your budgie is in fact missing a lot of feathers. Is it the same under the other wing as well, or just the one side? Also, does she have any other patches on her body with missing feathers or just under the wing(s)? I would definitely be taking her to see an avian vet as soon as you can as there is something causing this. It could be some kind of irritation causing her to scratch excessively making her lose feathers, she could be plucking or it could be any number of other possibilities. The only way to find out what it is and get the right treatment is to see an avian vet. Good luck and please keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would stop using the spray that you have, since you do not know the cause of the feather loss it may not be the proper treatment and cause additional problems. As Blingy has indicated it is best to have it looked at by an avian vet as soon as possible for proper diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Mark, I’ve merged both your threads together since the photos are in direct response to this thread. 

That is definitely not normal, and an avian vet visit is the thing to do at this point. There’s not just one reason this could be happening, and the root of it needs to be diagnosed and treated properly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that you need to take your budgies to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------

